# Mezzaluna Storage?



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I recently purchased a pair of 10" Mezzaluna knives and neither came with any type of sheath. They're way too sharp to put in a drawer unsheathed or I'll lose my fingers the next time I put my hand in there, and I can't find any sheaths online anywhere.

Anyone have any storage suggestions?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Magnetic bar/rail.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

A folded piece of posterboard stapled on the sides does nicely, mylar or any thin plastic sheet also.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't have any place to put up a magnetic bar, but the poster board should work without dulling the blade excessively. Thank you.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Your welcome, and you can even get fancy by stapling along about a 1/4" off the curve of the edge.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Your welcome, and you can even get fancy by stapling along about a 1/4" off the curve of the edge.


----------



## playero (Nov 20, 2016)

plastic or magnetic sheath. for mine I also wrap them in rustproof paper


----------

